# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [CD Player] Δεν ανοιγει και δεν διαβαζει το cd

## gponiris

Mου χαρισανε ενα cd player μαρκα sony cdp-215.Ηταν φυλαγμενο σε ντουλαπι 10+ χρονια.
Δεν ανοιγει το πορτακι και πρεπει να το τραβηξω αλλα και να το σπρωξω με δυσκολια για να κλεισει.
Οταν κλεινει δεν διαβαζει το cd.Δεν ακουγεται ο ηχος της περιστροφης.
Μπηκα στον πειρασμο και το ανοιξα.Αφαιρεσα σασι και ξεβιδωσα ολο το μηχανισμο.Αφαιρεσα και το καπακι του μηχανισμου.
Αν υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να το επισκευασω θα χαρω να ασχοληθω.
Απλα θα χρειαστω βημα βημα και με εικονες αν γινεται,τι να κανω γιατι δεν εχω γνωσεις ηλεκτρονικης.

cd sony.jpgcd sony (4).jpgcd sony (2).jpgcd sony (3).jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν αρκεί απλά να κλείσει το συρτάρι για να παίξει, πρέπει να ανασηκωθεί και ο μηχανισμός της κεφαλής να "πιάσει" το δίσκο... Όλα αυτά τα κάνει το μοτέρ και ο ιμάντας που φαίνονται στη δεύτερη φωτο στο αριστερό μέρος. Ο ιμάντας αυτός σε όλα τα SONY είχε πρόβλημα... Άλλαξέ τον και δοκίμασε ξανά...

----------

gponiris (22-03-17)

----------


## andyferraristi

Γιάννη το manual μπορείς να το βρεις εδώ:

https://elektrotanya.com/sony_cdp-21.../download.html

Και μια ερώτηση για τους υπόλοιπους. Κεφαλή βάζουμε γνήσια, ή ημιτασιόν ???

----------

gponiris (22-03-17)

----------


## gponiris

> Δεν αρκεί απλά να κλείσει το συρτάρι για να παίξει, πρέπει να ανασηκωθεί και ο μηχανισμός της κεφαλής να "πιάσει" το δίσκο... Όλα αυτά τα κάνει το μοτέρ και ο ιμάντας που φαίνονται στη δεύτερη φωτο στο αριστερό μέρος. Ο ιμάντας αυτός σε όλα τα SONY είχε πρόβλημα... Άλλαξέ τον και δοκίμασε ξανά...


Εχεις δικιο Φιλιππε.Δεν ανασηκωνεται ο μηχανισμος καθολου.Οταν λες ιμαντα εννοεις το μαυρο λαστιχο υποθετω.Απο που το παιρνω αυτο και για τι κοστος μιλαμε?




> Γιάννη το manual μπορείς να το βρεις εδώ:
> 
> https://elektrotanya.com/sony_cdp-21.../download.html
> 
> Και μια ερώτηση για τους υπόλοιπους. Κεφαλή βάζουμε γνήσια, ή ημιτασιόν ???


Ευχαριστω Ανδρεα

----------


## p270

to κόστος του ιμάντα ειναι αμελητέο φτάνει να το βρεις το βγάζεις και πας σε ένα κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών και αν υπάρχει το αγοράζεις

----------


## gponiris

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ.Το εβγαλα και το αντικατεστησα με ενα μικρο λαστιχο προς στιγμην.Προς μεγαλη μου εκπληξη δουλεψε κανονικα.Μενει να βρω το ανταλλακτικο τωρα..
20170322_193354.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Ο ιμάντας αυτός που έχει από τη μάνα του είναι σχετικά χοντρός, οι κοινοί ιμάντες για κασετόφωνα που κυκλοφορούσαν στο εμπόριο ήταν σχετικά λεπτοί, όπως και να έχει αυτός ο ιμάντας πολύ συχνά χαλάρωνε ή κοβόταν με αποτέλεσμα είτε να ανοιγοκλείνει το συρτάρι αλλά να μην ανασηκώνεται ο μηχανισμός του spindle και της κεφαλής, είτε ούτε καν να ανοιγοκλείνει το συρτάρι.

Ο μαμίσιος ιμάντας είναι αυτός:
http://www.qservice.eu/shopexd.asp?id=6696
Το παραπάνω site γενικά έχει περίεργα ανταλλακτικά από SONY αλλά με τη συχνότητα που ήθελε αλλαγή ο συγκεκριμένος ιμάντας φυσικά είναι out of stock!

Κεφαλή απ' ότι είδα (στο manual που έβαλε ο Αντρέας) φοράει την KSS-240A, πρέπει να έχω μια γνήσια μεταχειρισμένη (είναι σχετικά ακριβό μοντέλο), αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς.

----------

gponiris (24-03-17)

----------


## andyferraristi

> Κεφαλή απ' ότι είδα (στο manual που έβαλε ο Αντρέας) φοράει την KSS-240A, πρέπει να έχω μια γνήσια μεταχειρισμένη (είναι σχετικά ακριβό μοντέλο), αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς.


Σε KSS-213B έχεις τίποτα ??? Αστειεύομαι βέβαια. Απλά επειδή έχω ένα CDP-761 που θέλει κεφαλή (και επειδή φυσικά δεν έχω σχετική εμπειρία), αξίξει να βάλω ιμιτασιόν:

http://audiolights.gr/eshop/proionta...roducts_id=756

ή να βάλω original:

http://www.soundservice.gr/e-shop/pr...oducts_id=7320

με τη διπλάσια τιμή ???

----------


## FILMAN

KSS-213 όχι, δεν έχω, έχω αλλάξει κάποιες φορές και έβαλα ό,τι βρήκα στο εμπόριο (αν και δεν θυμάμαι να ήταν τόσο ακριβές όσο αυτές που βρήκες)

----------


## andyferraristi

Προτείνεις να βάλω άφοβα την ημιτασιόν ??? Όπου και αν έχω διαβάσει, καταλήγω στο ότι είναι αρκετά αξιόπιστες, απλά θα επιζητούσα, η αλήθεια είναι, και μια επιβεβαίωση από κάποιον πιο έμπειρο ...

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτές που κυκλοφοράνε τώρα είναι ανάλογες με αυτές που κυκλοφορούσαν πριν μερικά χρόνια (έχω χρόνια να αλλάξω τέτοια κεφαλή), π.χ. με τις CDM12.1 δεν συμβαίνει αυτό, για τις KSS-213 δεν ξέρω. Πάντως αν θυμάμαι καλά η τιμή τότε ήταν γύρω στα 7€, όχι αυτή που βρήκες εσύ.

----------


## jakjak

παει καιρος και ισως να το εχεις φτιαξει ηδη ... ομως μια ματια στο εβαυ , ποτε δεν βλαπτει :
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...kss213&_sop=15

----------


## andyferraristi

> παει καιρος και ισως να το εχεις φτιαξει ηδη ...


Να σκεφτείς ότι μόλις σήμερα αξιώθηκα να πάω ν' αγοράσω. Αύριο θα τη βάλω, και ο Θεός βοηθός ...

----------

